# Model 3 in Tesla Oakville showroom



## CATERHAM (Mar 23, 2017)

I dropped by the Oakville Tesla store earlier this week to check out the Model 3 on which I just configured on April 26th.

One observation I had when I got in the drivers seat and closed the door was that it noticeably rattled (the window was down).
I opened and closed it a few times and the rattle seemed to be the window near the side mirror.
I brought this to the attention of two Tesla rep's and neither had anything to say about it.
When I raised the window the raddle was reduced and almost silent when fully up. 

Is this specific to just this car or is it a characteristic of all Model 3s?


----------

